# Problème Affichage Mails avec Logiciel Mail Mac OS X



## Matthieu M (28 Août 2007)

Salut,
J'ai eu beau fouiller les forums, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic correspondant à mon problème.
J'en poste donc un nouveau.

Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 avec un iMac G4.
J'utilise Mail 1.3.11
J'en étais assez content, jusqu'à ce qu'il y a qqes temps, des messages d'erreur apparaissent :

"Le message de --------- concernant Objet du Mail na pas été téléchargé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger."

Ce message apparait quand je veux réouvrir un mail que j'ai classé dans un dossier, mais aussi des fois alors qu'il est encore dans la boite de réception. Ce n'est donc pas un problème d'arborescence qu'il ne retrouverait pas.

La seule parade à ce problème : fermer Mail, et le relancer... Ca marche... Mais mon Mac fonctionne comme un PC là !!! Help !!!


----------



## ddhc (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
C'est quel type de compte ? POP3 ? IMAP ?
Il se peut que ce soit un problème du compte lui-même, pour vérifier va consulter ce compte sur internet par un navigateur (comme si c'était un webmail) et va dans les réglages du compte, il est peut-être réglé de telle manière que le serveur bloque les tentatives de Mail pour reconsulter un document déjà ouvert.


----------



## Matthieu M (28 Août 2007)

Merci tout d'abord de ta réponse

C'est un compte POP

Je comprends ce que tu expliques, mais en fait, c'est pas ça, c'est très aléatoire... De base, TOUT marche. Quand Mail s'ouvre, tout marche très bien pendant x temps (1 heure mettons, par ex...), je réouvre tout ce que je veux, etc, et puis pouf, d'un coup, ça fait ça...


----------



## Numaz (29 Août 2007)

J'ai le même probleme, sauf que je n'arrive jamais à lire mes messages envoyés.

C'est arrivé sans raison apparente. Tout fonctionnait normalement et du jour au lendemain, je n'ai plus eu accès à mes messages envoyés.

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ?


----------



## demougin (29 Août 2007)

quel est ton fai?


----------



## Matthieu M (29 Août 2007)

Orange


----------



## elene (8 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai exactement le meme probleme avec mon mail, as tu trouvé une solution?!!!
merci pour ta reponse
elene


----------

